# Just figured out how to use the favorite tab lol



## tamtam (Apr 20, 2018)

It's been driving me nuts, since the update, it defaults to favorite tab when I open crafting.  Never could figure out a use for it.  Well, this morning when inviting the new animals to my camp there was an option to "add all furniture to favorites"   I clicked on it and OMG!!!  Super easy to find what I need to craft now.  I used to just constantly scroll the list til I found the piece of furniture with the red ! by it, and then craft it.  

I guess I am liking this new update!  I'm guessing it will work the same way with requested items, but don't have anyone needing one to find out.  

Even though I've just announced to the world I'm an idiot, thought I'd share if someone else might possibly, maybe, have no idea what to do with that tab lol


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 20, 2018)

You’re a genius thank youuuuuuuuuu!!!!!


----------



## tamtam (Apr 20, 2018)

hahaha  you're very welcome.  Glad to know I wasn't alone!


----------



## Bucky42 (Apr 22, 2018)

Me too! I figured it out a few days ago and love it. I have my cheap things in it that I craft for Gulliver and the new stuff for the new animals.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 23, 2018)

I may use it for villagers I want to invite, but right now it keeps defaulting to a blank screen and I find it kind of annoying. I also had the flame tent briefly under the favorite page. I must have did that a while ago, but I'm not sure how.


----------

